# Tipps von der Großen



## ashbringer2 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich habe mit zu Weinachten mal Photoshop Cs4 geholt.
Habe nun mal losgewerkelt und komm eig. ganz gut damit zurecht nach dem Prinzip Learning by doing bin ich auch meiner meinung gut vorran gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte nun mal mein 3tes Bilder gemacht und wolte fragen was ich alles verbesser kann und wo auch schon positive aspekte sind.

1. http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/4295/unbenannt1rx.jpg
2. http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/1453/unbenannt12y.jpg
3. http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/8983/unbenannt3oj.jpg

Habe ausserdem noch weitere Fragen wie zB.
-Wo kriegt ihr die ganzen Effekte her (bluteffekte usw.)
-Ich habe es noch nicht hingekriegt figuren (render) einzufügen wiel da immerstand das es für photoshop nicht richtig ist was kann man tun?

Mfg hoffe auf Kritik beider seits.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Dezember 2009)

Also die sehen fürs"Learing by doing" super aus^^

Das erste Bild ist die Schriftart zu klein naja und Hintergründe bei allen wäre noch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Blut Effekte UND Render bekommst du einfach auf deviantart.com her einfach oben ins
Suchfeld "blood brush" für Brushes halt brush eintippen also das sind dann sozusagen Pinsel
und für Render einfach render eintippen mit der entsprechenden Figur oder Thema.
Wenn der Render nicht funktioniert liegr das am Render also ist es keiner besser gesagt.

Die Brushes einfach direkt in Photoshop reinziehn genau das gleiche mit Render wie normale
Bilder.


/edit 

*Hier extra ein Video das ich für dich gemacht hab:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNB5WwGn2OM


----------



## ashbringer2 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ah danke dir hätte dann noch ne Frage mit den Hintergründen meinst du das so das ich zB. Nen Vollmond nehme und dann mittenrein zB. den Namen setzte? 

Ps: Das Video hat mir sehr geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Dezember 2009)

ashbringer2 schrieb:


> Ah danke dir hätte dann noch ne Frage mit den Hintergründen meinst du das so das ich zB. Nen Vollmond nehme und dann mittenrein zB. den Namen setzte?
> 
> Ps: Das Video hat mir sehr geholfen
> 
> ...



Also dachte an sowas wie nen einfachen Verlauf oder ne Landschaft sowas halt^^


Freut mich das es dir geholfen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (30. Dezember 2009)

Wie füge ich Render ein:

Ich mach es so:

Den Render (meist PNG Datei) normal öffnen,
STRG + A.. um alles auszuwählen,
STRG + C..um zu kopieren
und dann halt ins bild wos hinkommt mit SRG+V einfügen


----------



## Raefael (30. Dezember 2009)

Dann kannst Du doch auch gleich platzieren verwenden, oder täusche ich mich?

//Rafa


----------



## ashbringer2 (30. Dezember 2009)

Habe mal noch ein Bild gemacht. 
Wolte mal fragen ob da eine Verbesserung drauszuziehen ist.

http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/2610/cr4zy.jpg

Mfg


----------



## Yadiz (30. Dezember 2009)

An sich nicht schlecht.

Ich bin nur Leihe, allerdings würde ich vom übertriebenen Einsatz von Brushes oder von zu vielen unterschiedlichen Stilelementen absehen. 
Du hast ja im Bild den Text mit Outline. Den plastischen Effekt des Textes find ich persönlich fast schon übertrieben. Zum Üben und Rumprobieren ist er ok -einfach alles mal ausprobieren, damit du weißt wie es geht :> 
Die Brushes wirken leicht unscharf, genau wie der Text ein wenig kantig aussieht.  Aber das hat ja nichts mit deinen Fähigkeiten zu tun.
Die hellblauen Outlines und den leicht angedeudeten Schatten dahinter finde ich widerum gut. 

Du lernst das jetzt ja quasi, dazu würde ich auch ruhig mal alles durchprobieren und das Resultat als Gesamtbild betrachten. Ästhetisch gesehen, finde ich den schwarzen Hintergrund eher unpassend. 
Ich würde generell von sehr dunklen oder komplett schwarzen Hintergründen abraten. Das wirkt so, als wolle man in einem Bild den Himmel malen und lässt die Wolken einfach weiß. 
Zum hellblau des Fonts würde beispielsweise ein helles Gelb als Hintergrund sehr gut passen. Ansonsten einfach rumprobieren =)

Was ich Dir noch raten kann:
Versuch mit so vielen Ebenen wie nur möglich zu arbeiten. Falls du irgendwelche Werte noch ändern willst kannst du das so kinderleicht tun. 
Du ersparst Dir ne Menge Arbeit dabei, wenn du eine Ebene (mit einem Stilelement das Dir nicht gefällt) löscht und Du den Rest, der mitgelöscht wurde neu machen musst.

Lg


----------



## Celdaro (31. Dezember 2009)

also ich hätt bei den hellblauen dingens was hinter dem Typus ist, noch n bissl den Gaußschen Weichzeichner benutzt, damit die weißen Kanten Kanten nicht so rausstechen


----------



## Elda (31. Dezember 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> *Hier extra ein Video das ich für dich gemacht hab:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNB5WwGn2OM


Nudepatch im downloadordner xD


----------



## Minastirit (31. Dezember 2009)

abgesehen davon sind viele artworks auf devian nicht zum verbrauch bereitgestellt. was auf verfremden von geistigen eigentum zurückgreift.

abgesehen davon mag ich brushes nicht wirklich, das was man mit brushes machen kann geht oft auch sehr leicht selber.

aber noch ein paar kleine tipps.
1. immer mit ebenen arbeiten -> kannst sie leicht wieder wegmachen etc
2. Wenn du einen filter beutzen willst -> ctrl + shift + n (oder neuen layer) bild -> bildberechnungen -> ok -> dann filter machen. Wenn was ist kannst dus immer noch rückgäng machen. (alternativ smart filter aber will dich nid zu fest volltexten)
3. benutze schnitmasken. Wenn du z.b. etwas löschen willst -> schnittmaske drüber und den teil in der schnittmaske schwarz färben. -> schon isses weg und wenn dus wieder brauchst isses schnell wieder da.


----------



## Raefael (2. Januar 2010)

Apropos Hilfe und Anleitung, wer Ihn noch nicht kennt kann sich mal den Podcast "Die Photoshoper" ansehen, ist von Addison Wesley Verlag, mit ner Menge brauchbaren Tipps und Tricks.

//Rafa


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Januar 2010)

Google am besten nach Photoshop Tutorials und mach ein paar einfache und steigere dann den Schwierigkeitsgrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durch learning by doing gehts halt immer noch am besten!


----------



## Samiona (3. Januar 2010)

Für "Effekte", wie eben Blut oder so, kann ich dir auch Brusheezy.com empfehlen. Die haben eine ziemlich grosse Bibilothek an Stempeln und ist auch alles for free.
Für Illustrator gibt es auch noch Vectezy.com, die Vektor-Daten sind auch für Photoshop verwendbar, und macht Spass, damit rumzubasteln.


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2010)

Ich nutz den Thread hier mal ganz eiskalt aus für ne eigene Frage

Ich wollt den Ford K oben aus dem Contest Thread neu einfärben, ich habs mit Pixel für Pixel versuch doch es sieht ziemlich scheisse aus x.X ich verwende Gimp, kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben damits real aussieht :<


----------



## Samiona (4. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich nutz den Thread hier mal ganz eiskalt aus für ne eigene Frage
> 
> Ich  wollt den Ford K oben aus dem Contest Thread neu einfärben, ich habs  mit Pixel für Pixel versuch doch es sieht ziemlich scheisse aus x.X ich  verwende Gimp, kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben damits real aussieht  :<



Gibt es bei GIMP sowas wie Selektive Farbkorrektur?
  Damit geht das nämlich ganz leicht.

  Kann dir die Anleitung nur für PSD geben, aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja. 

  Zuerst erstellst du aus der Hintergrund-Ebene eine neue Ebene. Dann gehst du auf
  Bild --> Anpassungen --> Selektive Farbkorrektur

  Dort hast du die verschiedenen Farbtöne, weil das Auto ja Rot ist,  wählst du also die Rottöne an. Wenn du jetzt dort bei den Reglern etwas  rumschiebst, siehst du gleich, wie sich alle rötlichen Farben im Bild  je nach Einstellung verändern. Wenn du dein gewünschtes Ergebnis hast,  kannst du auf OK klicken.
  Danach kopierst du die Ebene nochmals.
  Jetzt erstellst du auf die neue Ebene eine Ebenenmaske. Mit dem  Schwarzen und dem Weissen Pinsel kannst du nun im Hintergrund noch die  Stellen ausbessern, an denen es vorher rot war, und die sich auch  verändert haben. 

  Hoffe, konnte dir etwas helfen.
  Bei mir sieht das dann so aus:

[attachment=9726:gelb.jpg]

Ist nicht sehr schön gemacht, habe mir nicht sehr viel Zeit genommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2010)

Samiona schrieb:


> Ist nicht sehr schön gemacht, habe mir nicht sehr viel Zeit genommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha ^.^ wunderschön gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ist dieses PSD? Falls es ne andere gute Freeware gibt nutz ich gerne diese nur kenn ich leider nur gimp :<


----------



## Samiona (5. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Haha ^.^ wunderschön gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



PSD ist ganz einfach die Abkürzung für Photoshop. ;-)
Naja, GIMP ist eigentlich keine schlechte Alternative, und ansonsten ist Photoshop Elements auch ziemlich okey. Kostet auch nicht viel, das ist einfach eine gekürzte Version vom Photoshop. Aber wenn man nur zum Spass damit arbeiten will, reicht das vollkommen. Ich arbeite professionell in der Bildbearbeitung, deshalb brauche ich das richtige. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Januar 2010)

Naja, genau genommen ist psd nur das Photoshop-Format...^^
Abkürzung von z.B. Photoshop CS4 wäre "CS4" oder z.B. bei Photoshop 7 "PS7".


----------



## Raefael (5. Januar 2010)

<klugscheißmodus>
Eigentlich auch nicht, CS4 ist die momentane Produktpalette. Die Dinger heissen dann Photoshop CS4, Dreamweaver CS4 usw.
</klugscheißmodus>

Sorry konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen.

//Rafa


----------



## Samiona (5. Januar 2010)

Ach, dann halt PS CS4 oder so'n Mist. ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Januar 2010)

Raefael schrieb:


> <klugscheißmodus>
> Eigentlich auch nicht, CS4 ist die momentane Produktpalette. Die Dinger heissen dann Photoshop CS4, Dreamweaver CS4 usw.
> </klugscheißmodus>
> 
> ...



Jo und?
Finde das net gerade kluggeschissen xD du hast zwar recht, aber es ist viel mehr ne Ergänzung zu dem was ich bereits sagte und keine Korrektur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Januar 2010)

Hab mal gehört "Profis" (sprich beruflich) arbeiten mit Mac x.X 

AFK Mac Schrottkister kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke btw für den Typ mit PS Elements ^.^


----------



## Reo_MC (5. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hab mal gehört "Profis" (sprich beruflich) arbeiten mit Mac x.X
> 
> AFK Mac Schrottkister kaufen
> 
> ...



Man hört zwar viel gegenseitiges, aber momentan liegt der Meinung des Grafikers, den ich kenne, Mac vor Windows. Ist allerdings nicht ganz billig, vor allem das Programm.

Denke aber dass Windoof den Mac da bald überrunden wird/es vllt. schon getan hat.

BTT: Da der Thread ja "Tipps von den Großen" heißt: Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man Videos u.ä. bearbeitet? Bzw was fürn Programm man benutzt?
Und: Wie kriegt man es hin, dass Schrift im Video aussieht, als wäre sie auf die Wand projiziert worden, oder so?


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. Januar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> BTT: Da der Thread ja "Tipps von den Großen" heißt: Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man Videos u.ä. bearbeitet? Bzw was fürn Programm man benutzt?
> Und: Wie kriegt man es hin, dass Schrift im Video aussieht, als wäre sie auf die Wand projiziert worden, oder so?



Also zum schneiden und paar Effekte ist Sony Vegas oder Adobe Premiere gut (kostenlos wirste da kaum was finden).
Für Effekte, 3D Sachen und Intros ist Adobe After Effects super.

Die Schrift musst du dann selber 3D mäßig selber hinstrecken bzw glaube es gibt ne Funktion in After Effects dafür.


PS: Movie Maker suX


----------



## Raefael (6. Januar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Man hört zwar viel gegenseitiges, aber momentan liegt der Meinung des Grafikers, den ich kenne, Mac vor Windows. Ist allerdings nicht ganz billig, vor allem das Programm.
> 
> Denke aber dass Windoof den Mac da bald überrunden wird/es vllt. schon getan hat.


Und warum sollte es das?
Die Programme kosten für Windows und OS X das gleiche, allerdings wird mit Indesign alleine niemand glücklich.
Eher wohl schon hier mit oder hier mit, was die Kosten allerdings nicht gerade niederer werden lässt.


> BTT: Da der Thread ja "Tipps von den Großen" heißt: Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man Videos u.ä. bearbeitet? Bzw was fürn Programm man benutzt?
> Und: Wie kriegt man es hin, dass Schrift im Video aussieht, als wäre sie auf die Wand projiziert worden, oder so?


Also diese seltsamen Mac User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würden Dir für professionelles Arbeiten Final Cut Studio empfehlen.
Für Windows user und Heimanwender gehen zur Not auch die von Hotgoblin erwähnten Programme.

Sorry konnte einfach nicht widerstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

//Rafa


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. Januar 2010)

Raefael schrieb:


> Also diese seltsamen Mac User
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja Mac hat ja schon iMovie sollte reichen für den Anfang aber was du gesagt hast für professionelle Sachen.


----------



## Reo_MC (9. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze keinen Mac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was denkt ihr denn von mir, wie ich DoW II und so zocke^^

Naja Danke an die Antworten.


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (11. Januar 2010)

Also ich Arbeite schon seid längerem mit Photoshop und kann es auch jedem Grafikneuling ans Herz legen!
Du wirst in naher Zukunft mitbekommen das du eine Idee im Kopf hasst und diese umsetzen möchtest, und im Verlauf deiner Bearbeitung lernst du von ganz alleine neue dinge dazu.
Wichtig ist das du dich nicht unbedingt an deiner Idee festhälst, sondern alle möglichkeit ausprobierst.

Ich bin mir sicher das wir in spätestens einem Monat was besseres von dir sehen, und nach 2 Monaten was noch besseres.......


Was kann ich dir für die Zukunft mitgeben ?

1.Fonts/ Schriftarten

Urbanfonts

MyFont

2. Brushes

My Photoshop Brushes

Brusheezy


zu 1:

Auf diesen Seite findest du neue Fonts (Schriftarten)


zu 2: Dort findest du Brushes (also Pinselspitzen) für Photoshop


Mfg FrankieFurFingers

Edit: Wie ich gesehen habe, hat dir jemand ein Tutorial gemacht. Du kannst dir zb den Realplayer downloaden und dort  Youtube Videos auf deiner Festplatte speichern.
       Ist vielleicht ein wenig hilfreich für den Anfang! So musst du nicht immer wieder auf Youtube gehen.

Hier der Link zum Real Player Download ->

Real Player auf Chip.de (Download)


----------



## Samiona (12. Januar 2010)

Eine gaaaaanz tolle Seite (allerdings vielfach eher für die etwas fortgeschrittenen Photoshop-User) ist  PSD-Tutorials. Da hat es echt geniale Sachen dabei, natürlich auch für Anfänger.
Die Anmeldung ist kostenlos, und nötig, um die Tutorials ganz angezeigt zu bekommen. Ausserdem empfiehlt sich ein regelmässiges Bewerten der Tuts und fleissiges Schreiben im Forum, da man so Punkte sammelt, die man benötigt, um in alle Bereiche der Seite einsehen zu können. 

Viel Spass beim dazulernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

